
Smartphones and tablets in bedrooms disrupt sleep even when switched off - spking
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/10/31/smartphones-and-tablets-in-bedrooms-disrupt-sleep-even-when-swit/
======
markoo
Pro tip: if you use your smartphone to wake you. Get a fitbit or similar that
can gently vibrate to wake you and leave the phone outside the bedroom. I've
been doing this for over a year now and sleep a lot better.

~~~
spking
I do this too. A fitbit one that also gives you the time.

